# 15.2hh TB - what weight could he carry?



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

I'm FINALLY trying a horse tomorrow, who is a 15.2hh full Irish TB.  He is not an ultra-fine TB but certainly is not that substantial.

What sort of weight do you think he could comfortably carry for PN eventing?  Just so I know how much I need to lose IF I buy him....


----------



## monica987 (8 October 2008)

He will easily carry you, trust me!!


----------



## The Original Kao (8 October 2008)

without seeing the horse i'd say 10-11 stone max


----------



## TBracer7 (8 October 2008)

mines 15/15.1 hh and ime around 10.4 stone and he does this fine, i reckon he could go a bit heavier in fact and mines quite a light build and we showjump. i think it  depends on the horses ability and fitness, but as long as it is comfortable for you and not terribly painful for your horse i guess its just what feels right.


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
He will easily carry you, trust me!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks E, but you dont know how much I weigh  
	
	
		
		
	


	

















He is cold backed, so dont want to do anything to make that worse IF I like him and IF he passes the vet OK......


----------



## brighthair (8 October 2008)

I'm 14 stone and ride a 16hh TB - I don't compete, we just plod and school


----------



## monica987 (8 October 2008)

I have seen the pics from the party - honestly, you see huge poeple on the poor things (as in properly large!)


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
mines 15/15.1 hh and ime around 10.4 stone and he does this fine, i reckon he could go a bit heavier in fact and mines quite a light build and we showjump. i think it  depends on the horses ability and fitness, but as long as it is comfortable for you and not terribly painful for your horse i guess its just what feels right. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for this - and thanks Kao too - sounds like I can take it easy over the winter doing unaff Dr and SJ, whilst losing weight before going eventing next season!

I bet I hate him after all this planning and prospective dieting


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have seen the pics from the party - honestly, you see huge poeple on the poor things (as in properly large!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yeah, had forgotten about those pics!  Well, as I said above, I shall take it easy at the start anyway IF I like him so maybe should be OK...


----------



## arwenplusone (8 October 2008)

A good rider with a balanced seat - up to 11/12 stone

A bouncey novice (I am assuming you are not one!) I would say 10 stone max.


----------



## monica987 (8 October 2008)

TBH, just riding will do you the world of good. When I had my little break (2 months?) I put on 1 stone!! and I have already dropped half of that after riding/doing yard things for 6 days!!


----------



## kirstyhen (8 October 2008)

Well Eric is about 16.1hh, very fine and he carries me no problems, I am about 11 stone. As long as your not planning on humping around on his spine I don't think you will make him worse!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We have a slightly cold backed TB at the yard, he used to be lunged before riding and that helped loads. Now he is fine to jump straight on, as long as you don't land with a thud!!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
TBH, just riding will do you the world of good. When I had my little break (2 months?) I put on 1 stone!! and I have already dropped half of that after riding/doing yard things for 6 days!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, thats the plan  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I ride about 4 times a week now but mostly hacking... so to go from that to riding 6 times a week, schooling, lessons, jumping, mucking out again should make a huge difference


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well Eric is about 16.1hh, very fine and he carries me no problems, I am about 11 stone. As long as your not planning on humping around on his spine I don't think you will make him worse!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We have a slightly cold backed TB at the yard, he used to be lunged before riding and that helped loads. Now he is fine to jump straight on, as long as you don't land with a thud!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO - wasnt planning on doing that if I can help it K  
	
	
		
		
	


	





IF (all these IFs....) I buy him I'm planning to do the whole saddle fitter/chiroractor thing after the vetting to try and help him a bit with the cold backed thing - apparently he isnt bad, just a bit tense?  I will find out tomorrow I suppose


----------



## Damnation (8 October 2008)

I am about 13 stone (fat I know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and I have a 15.2 Tb mare, she is VERY fine (see my sig) . She carries me fine and we have even jumped. Chirporactor said that she could take alot heavier. Never had any back problems. Apparently I am a very light rider so that would make a difference.


----------



## amiacat (8 October 2008)

I happen to have a 15.2hh full Irish TB! I weigh 9.5 stone and he is a fine TB, and seems to cope ok with me on board

Hope that helps!


----------



## kirstyhen (8 October 2008)

Well I didn't think you would 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I really hope he is fabulous 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 TBH he looks tense in his photos, but I've said to you before what I think thats down to!

Eric has stirrup iron issues when I get on, makes him go all tense and humphy back whale!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

Thanks both  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I am much nearer Izzi's weight than yours Amiacat  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but would aim to be 9 1/2 stone as my eventing weight  
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS - sorry Izzi, I cant get used to you being Damnation, you will always be Izzi to me


----------



## DuckToller (8 October 2008)

When I asked my trainer if I was too fat for my half tb/half Hannovarian, she said if a TB can carry 12 stone twice round the Grand National course, my nag could manage a normal xc course with me!


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Well I didn't think you would 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I really hope he is fabulous 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 TBH he looks tense in his photos, but I've said to you before what I think thats down to!

Eric has stirrup iron issues when I get on, makes him go all tense and humphy back whale! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Well you did..... but that was via PM when I was Acolyte, and I am old so I cant remember and I cant get to the PM any more! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Never mind, I am telling myself he will be fab, he just needs some TLC and owner bonding so he learns to relax


----------



## _Acolyte_ (8 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
When I asked my trainer if I was too fat for my half tb/half Hannovarian, she said if a TB can carry 12 stone twice round the Grand National course, my nag could manage a normal xc course with me! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am coming to have lessons with your trainer  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  She sounds great


----------



## Cop-Pop (8 October 2008)

Well I know you weigh the same as me and I ride a fine TBx and she's fine with me on board 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETS - she's 15.1


----------



## The Original Kao (8 October 2008)

welcome back Acolyte. Very glad to see you didn't stay away long


----------



## kirstyhen (8 October 2008)

Don't tell the Soapbox! She's hiding in here and Comp Riders!


----------



## RLF (10 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't tell the Soapbox! She's hiding in here and Comp Riders! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
i think most peeps already know


----------



## _Acolyte_ (10 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Don't tell the Soapbox! She's hiding in here and Comp Riders! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
i think most peeps already know 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

But I doubt many of them care  
	
	
		
		
	


	





After all, I hardly made it a secret when I first posted as Vashti - the post contained the words 'BTW I was previously Acolyte'


----------



## _Acolyte_ (10 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]





 welcome back Acolyte. Very glad to see you didn't stay away long  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I thought everyone knew I was Acolyte  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  But it is nice that some people are pleased to see me back though, so thank you


----------

